# Lowrider Pitbulls?



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

does anybody know what the bloodline consists of?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Too many to really name. Here are a bunch of site who carry them ....*

http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/general/shortwidenbully/

http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/general/truetop/

http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/coolsites/FIRENBRIMSTONE/

http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/general/powerline/


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks alot.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

lowrider isnt a bloodline its a type of dog that has either been selected and line bred to produce dogs born with physical deformities[extreme low and wide] or dogs that have been outcrossed to achieve these traits in a quicker manor from other breeds that have been bred for the same traits[old english bulldog,english bulldog]...


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up...i dint know, some kid was trying to sell me an "o.g lowrider pitbull" im like what the fuck is that?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*LOL! *:angeldevi


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

That would be some idiot trying to sell you something he knows nothing about so its prolly not a good idea to buy from him!!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*COESR* said:


> some kid was trying to sell me an "o.g lowrider pitbull" im like what the fuck is that?


maybe it's a o.g sureno pitbull dog from echo park that drives a slamed 64chevy impalla with triple gold daytons,slicks back his blue doggy coat with 3 flowers and sports a blue bandana on his big blocky doggy head..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL that's freaking funny:angeldevi


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> maybe it's a o.g sureno pitbull dog from echo park that drives a slamed 64chevy impalla with triple gold daytons,slicks back his blue doggy coat with 3 flowers and sports a blue bandana on his big blocky doggy head..


Cane, you bad!!! LOL :angeldevi


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> maybe it's a o.g sureno pitbull dog from echo park that drives a slamed 64chevy impalla with triple gold daytons,slicks back his blue doggy coat with 3 flowers and sports a blue bandana on his big blocky doggy head..


lol nice :roll:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> maybe it's a o.g sureno pitbull dog from echo park that drives a slamed 64chevy impalla with triple gold daytons,slicks back his blue doggy coat with 3 flowers and sports a blue bandana on his big blocky doggy head..


LMFAO HAHAHA WOOOO, I can't breathe.....:rofl:


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

:d Cane Thats A Good One


----------

